# Miticides



## astra007 (Jul 18, 2006)

any1 know where i can purchase a good miticide for spidermites other then avid or skank?  not organic stuff please.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jul 18, 2006)

go to Crappy Tire...or Home Depot....any place that has a large selection of pesticides...

make sure you READ....a lot of pesticides leave a residual on the leaf and bud....you DON'T want this....or you will be smoking chemicals

there are lots of different things to think about when using pesticides

why are you against AVID  and the organics?  not working on these buggers?


----------



## astra007 (Jul 18, 2006)

spidermites build up an immunity to chemicals over time and i have to use stronger and stronger concentrations.  a proper miticide IS NOT an insecticide as a mite is not an insect but of the 8 legged spider family.  insecticides are bandaide fixes as are most organics.

skank is delivered thru the soil and avid is sprayed directly on the leaves and enters the plant to mix with the juices on which the mites feed.  skank is good for 4 weeks and avid for 6 weeks max.

an orchardist told me to rotate the miticides 3 way, therefore i am seeking a 3rd chemical miticide so that i can rotate to prevent immunity.  these can be obtain thru any1 with a valid pesticide license, thus for me "black market" in british columbia.  1 that i would be interested in is FLORAMITE.


----------



## ganjabanned (Jul 18, 2006)

You're right, spider mites are not insects but arachnids.
However, many/most insecticides work against mites because, while not identical they are very similar in many aspects.
In fact, many insecticides are formulated to be equally effective against both (check the label).

Imo, the only way to get rid of mites or insects during flowering is to vacuum them off.  Time consuming yes but it leaves no residue of insecticide/dead mites to smoke.
Also, lower the temps of your growroom.  Mites reproduce much slower at  70F than they do at for instance at temps around 80F.

It's essential to get rid of mites BEFORE flowering.  The mites react to the cut in light the same way plants do.  Cold weathers a-comin' so its time to make as many mites as possible to overwinter.
A few pregnant females around during the switch to 12/12 can totally ruin an entire crop.

P.S. the person who told you to use 3 different kinds of insecticides is spot on.  You also have to use them every other day for at least 2 weeks, alternating with a spray of plain water on the off-days to prevent residue build-up.


----------



## stevo (Jul 21, 2006)

i use neem and it kills them good,they have not built up an immunity to the stuff and Ive been spraying once a week for over three years"except when my girls are budding".
so my recommendation is neem oil,if you use it weekly then stop once your buds are formed you should not have any problems with those little mite bastards.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 21, 2006)

I use "floramite" and it is tough stuff. It was the only thing that finally broke the chain around here. It's about $250-$300 a quart but goes a long, long way. It is no joke, mask, googles, breather. Don't mess around with it.
I got it from a rose supply place online, no questions asked.


----------



## astra007 (Jul 21, 2006)

exactly what im after; online shop website please or whatever - thank you


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jul 21, 2006)

http://growersupply.com/flormit.html

they had the best prices and no issues with shipping.


----------



## Hick (Jul 22, 2006)

damn astra..you must heve bred a "super mite". 
I had similar problems a year or so back. They had become resistant(nearlly immune) to "Safers", neem and dish soap treatments. Though the combined teatments did, somewhat...control them. They always came back in the following grow and or in flower when I quit trearments. 
  The Avid did it for me. Once eliminated, a total cleaning and repainting of the room, and a thorough inspection of 'donated' clones from that point on, has kept them eliminated.


----------



## astra007 (Jul 22, 2006)

hick, yes ya got it but now i have the little buggers immune to avid.  orchardist said because of my ignorance i created my own problem.  what you are supposed to do is rotate thru several good miticides; not just use 1.  oh great, now i know this and thus i have avid and skank.  need a couple more.  any1 interested in helping me - i send the cash and ya stealth ship it to bc, canada?  plus a little sumthin fer yerself.  if i order from the online site, canada customs will seize it.  took me 4 weeks to get my ozonator out of customs.  i grow fer several medical patients so its not just me sufferin right now.  i went back to neem and end all for a "bandaid fix" - lots to much work.


----------



## astra007 (Jul 22, 2006)

great site but only half the battle - now i gotta deal with getting it here.


----------

